# Over the past few days I have had a run in with a monster on fb...



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

The monsters name is Emely Hay. She seems pretty well known among the pitbull community. She makes anti pitbull page after page after page on facebook but from what I can see the only people that are on the pages are my anti-bsl fb friends. Just wondering if any of you guys have came across this looney toone or know anything about her. If you haven't and you are on fb you should look her up and try to educate her, even though it seems impossible.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

some people wont listen and wont change there is no point wasting your breathe on those when there are plenty of others out there with open minds and willingness to listen. there is a block button on facebook and I use it for just such people.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

:goodpost:


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

When you own this breed, you gotta build up a thick skin to stupidity and ignorance...can't let it get to you, or else your head will, literally, explode...


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

I know but it is so hard when such mean things are said. She told me she prays for my daughter every night because eventually the dogs will maul her to death. She also said I need to start praying for myself because I will go to hell with my monsters. It is so hurtful to know people can be so mean.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

people often say things out of ignorance and in means to make themselfs feel better , she is obviously lacking somewhere in her own life and how she feels. I would have muted her and or reported her comments to you as threatening { not because im scared of her but because she deserves it lol}


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Ignore this woman. There are tons of these trolls on the internets and they live for the reactions they get out of people.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

_Savannah_ said:


> The monsters name is Emely Hay. She seems pretty well known among the pitbull community. She makes anti pitbull page after page after page on facebook but from what I can see the only people that are on the pages are my anti-bsl fb friends. Just wondering if any of you guys have came across this looney toone or know anything about her. If you haven't and you are on fb you should look her up and try to educate her, even though it seems impossible.


People like this are beyond recovery without a miracle. My mom still believes I'm a lost soul for loving this breed. She will not pet any of my dogs. Not even my new female pup, who desires attention from everyone. Most of the hate is until death, and their is no recovery. My advice is to close the door and pay her no mind. These people are like rats, where there is one there are more. They feed each others minds and love to hate.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Ignorance is Bliss 

Just ignore what she has to say. I agree, something must be lacking in her life. For someone to say such a thing, should watch their tongue. But it's like talking to a hollow brick wall  <-- meaning she's stupid lol . One day she'll be in a situation where she will see the true side, the good side of a Pit Bull. Until then do your own thing, focus on keeping your Pit Bulls name & reputation a good one


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Ignore this woman. There are tons of these trolls on the internets and they live for the reactions they get out of people.


Exactly. It's attention seeking, that's why she's there, ignore it.


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

_Savannah_ said:


> I know but it is so hard when such mean things are said. She told me she prays for my daughter every night because eventually the dogs will maul her to death. She also said I need to start praying for myself because I will go to hell with my monsters. It is so hurtful to know people can be so mean.


OK speaking adult to adult here please grow up and quit acting like you're 7. These goof ball types are getting exactly what they want when you waste one second of your life caring what they think. The more you feed into it, the bigger sucker you are.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

[ She told me she prays for my daughter every night because eventually the dogs will maul her to death. She also said I need to start praying for myself because I will go to hell with my monsters. It is so hurtful to know people can be so mean.[/QUOTE]

At least she is praying...that is something...God does work miracles throu prayer ya know...You can pray for her also..Isn't there a country song out called "I pray for you"..sort of like that.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I have heard of this troll! I am on fb, and she has tried the same stuff with me-- because my little one has her own fan page on FB :roll:
I just blocked her and ignored her.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

See, I would start LMAO if someone started talking to me like that. Its as funny as anything else that's ridiculous. Like if you told me my dogs could spit acid and poop gold bullion. Ludicrous.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

_Savannah_ said:


> he told me she prays for my daughter every night because eventually the dogs will maul her to death. She also said I need to start praying for myself because I will go to hell with my monsters. It is so hurtful to know people can be so mean.


I may troll back if someone says that to me, and just say. "I'm not religious."
That line has ruffled a few feathers when people said similar things to me. But then again... I can be quite the troll if I want to.

But yeah, just ignore her. Especially if she is getting under your skin, it's not worth the extra stress.


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Boogieman said:


> OK speaking adult to adult here please grow up and quit acting like you're 7. These goof ball types are getting exactly what they want when you waste one second of your life caring what they think. The more you feed into it, the bigger sucker you are.


How is this acting like a 7 year old? There is no reason for you to be rude just because I love the breed and I don't like to hear ignorant comments about them. Sounds like you are looking for attention by being a jerk.

And yes, I will ignore her. I have learned a lot about her over the past few days. She lives in a two bedroom mobile home, has six kids with 1 on the way. Clearly this lady needs help. Instead of sitting on her computer making hate pages she needs to go get on birth control and take care of the children she does have.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

_Savannah_ said:


> How is this acting like a 7 year old? There is no reason for you to be rude just because I love the breed and I don't like to hear ignorant comments about them. Sounds like you are looking for attention by being a jerk.
> 
> And yes, I will ignore her. I have learned a lot about her over the past few days. She lives in a two bedroom mobile home, has six kids with 1 on the way. Clearly this lady needs help. Instead of sitting on her computer making hate pages she needs to go get on birth control and take care of the children she does have.


Maybe you should really yank her chain and offer to lend her your dog to cull back her kids to a more manageable number. One good troll deserves another!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

oh now that's funny... I will do it if you won't.. Heheheh I'm feeling troolish today


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think you should post her profile link here so we can all harass her  lol


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Maybe you should really yank her chain and offer to lend her your dog to cull back her kids to a more manageable number. One good troll deserves another!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Okay, seriously... I may do this. Especially if she tries to mess with my Keira's page again! She tried again today. I reported her, and blocked her again. Hopefully this will do the trick!


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats hilarious. I will find her fb profile and post a link here.... or you can look her hate pages up on fb... ban pitbulls to protect our children or I hate pitbulls!!!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I can't find any of the pages


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I can't find any of the pages


me either...


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I cant even begin to tell you the things that I have herd growing up with pitbulls . Kids from my school were not allowed at my house . My mom wasnt allowed to walk our dogs up to the school to pick me up like all the other kids . I have had the cops at my mothers home and my home because of suspicions of a dog fight . People will stop at nothing . But I never let it get to me , I chose to love this breed . I chose to fight for them , and they need someone strong willed enough to not care about what other people say , I am one of the children that grew up with loving pitbulls in my home and I wouldnt change it for anything !


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Maybe you should really yank her chain and offer to lend her your dog to cull back her kids to a more manageable number. One good troll deserves another!


Agreed:rofl:
I know a few amazing trolls I might send her way...


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More 
All the pitbull loves have been spamming her pages pretty bad. It's rather funny. She blocked me so I can't see any of her post anymore or find her profile. That's the only hate page of hers I "liked" only so I could post. Come join the fun. haha.

And I know exactly what you mean about the school Celest... I am a preschool teacher and once I took my dogs to school with me, on my day off, to pick my daughter up and I got so many hateful looks. Then everyone saw how happy Sophie and Slade were to see Allie. I had many many dirty looks and still get some negative comments from some parents. I did have a mother text me the other day though and tell me that she thinks its so wonderful that I am passionate about the breed. She said she has never owned a pitbull but had a boxer in the past and her family is currently looking for a dog. She said would love to meet mine. She did and now she is now looking for a bully to rescue. It makes me happy to know that my dogs made someone else want a pitbull. I am very proud to repersent the breed in a positive way =)


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1456831414

I think that's her profile ^_^


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

She has fixed it so that no one can send messages or friend requests! LOL!!!
GO to go spread to PIT BULL love on her hate page now


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Savannah-- I am on there as "Keira ThePibble" LOL


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> She has fixed it so that no one can send messages or friend requests! LOL!!!
> GO to go spread to PIT BULL love on her hate page now


Already flooding her hate page  (Em Don Lam)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

forget it, I got it figured out, I was on my cell, now I can see, lol. freak


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Em, YOU and Savannah are my heroes! Haha. Ya'll can go "like" my Pittie's page if you want, lol! It's the one I'm flooding that page with.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> Em, YOU and Savannah are my heroes! Haha. Ya'll can go "like" my Pittie's page if you want, lol! It's the one I'm flooding that page with.


Lol I'm not sure about bein a hero, just spreading the TRUTH & LOVE about Pit Bulls ^_^

LIKED!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

DaiCa said:


> Lol I'm not sure about bein a hero, just spreading the TRUTH & LOVE about Pit Bulls ^_^
> 
> LIKED!


:goodpost: I saw that! :hug: I think we gave her a good thrashing tonight, haha.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

MamaTank said:


> :goodpost: I saw that! :hug: I think we gave her a good thrashing tonight, haha.


Internet to the rescue again!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Internet to the rescue again!


:rofl::rofl:
I quote my hubby here: "Wouldn't that be all the more reason _too_ worry?"


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I eat my misspelling there. That would be "to" not "too". Ugh. I have a disease known as "Typonese" tonight.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

MamaTank said:


> I eat my misspelling there. That would be "to" not "too". Ugh. I have a disease known as "Typonese" tonight.


At least you know the difference!:thumbsup: Half my posts end up edited because I go back and look at them and I've made some stupid grammar/spelling error.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

i normally dont like letting these people get a rise out of me but reading this lady's comments on her "I Hate PitBulls" page kind of made me mad haha.
i couldn't help myself and ended up saying a few things haha:woof:


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

She is so dumb it infuriates me. I always like to think people like this don't really exist and then someone like her comes along just to prove me wrong. It's really amazing. The ignorance overload is almost to much to handle!! Anyway, Thanks guys for coming and showing some "love" for our dogs and some "hate" for ms Emely Hay. Pitbull owners are way more viscious than our dogs!


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

In memory of Emely Jean: about RE educating & educating people on the REAL APBT
Come Like my page & help me educate people ^_^ ♥

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Real-American-Pit-Bull-Terrier/219463784753418


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> At least you know the difference!:thumbsup: Half my posts end up edited because I go back and look at them and I've made some stupid grammar/spelling error.


Haha, I was super tired when I was typing last night, but my headache wouldn't let me sleep.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

And Em-- I'm there... will "Like" with my own profile in a minute-- but did already with Keira's page, lol.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

my response to her latest post 

Emely Jean

"I think many dog owners are about as delusional as egalitarians. They think a dog with killer genes can be trusted as long as they are loved and nurtured. Sound familiar?"

my response...

"actually the only killer "genes" if any in the pit bull terrier would be toward dogs since they were bred for dog fighting.
Buuuuut they were also bred to not have any human aggression. the reason you probably see more pit bull attacks is because this is probably one of the most abused breeds out there as well.
A lot of kids that go and shoot up schools or end up in some sort of criminal activities such as gangs ect. is because they had a hard life growing up, getting beat by there parents and what not. they just end up being a product of there environment and get pushed in the wrong direction. just like these pit bulls you see on the new. they are just a product of there environment. you know how rare it is for a family dog to lash out and attack? it happens but its reallly rare. most dog attacks are from dogs that are just chained up in the back yard and neglected. this does not just go for the pit bull terrier but for every other breed that has been reported attacking. Labs, Shepherds ect.... Im not sure why i wasted my time typing this, since i am pretty sure you are unable to read."


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO!!!! Oh yea I'm trollin all over her page


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> my response to her latest post
> 
> Emely Jean
> 
> ...


:goodpost: You'll be next on her ban-list! hahaha! I've been all over it!


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

yea im sure im banned if i checked right now


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

you guys crack me up. That page is so funny if you read the whole thing. :rofl:


----------



## pitbullbronx (Jun 21, 2011)

So we've all met Emely Jean, and are all blocked LMAO!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

pitbullbronx said:


> So we've all met Emely Jean, and are all blocked LMAO!


I got my official block today!  Took the thing long enough. (And by thing, I mean Emely Jean, Hay, Whatever.)


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG YAY, I have something to do at 12:30am!


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

i dont think im blocked yet :O
haha i feel left out that she wont block me


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> i dont think im blocked yet :O
> haha i feel left out that she wont block me


:rofl: Post lots and lots of positive Pittie stuff, and you'll be next! It took me like a week of flooding the page to reach ban status!


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> :rofl: Post lots and lots of positive Pittie stuff, and you'll be next! It took me like a week of flooding the page to reach ban status!


Emely has yet another facebook account

"Glenn Roberts
I WANT TO GO HUNTING FOR SOME PITBULLS I GOT A 30/30 WHO WANTS IN?"

she claims its not her but its obvious since glenn's only friend is emely ahah

"Glenn Roberts" aka emely

"EFF (<-----she used the real word) PITBULLS THEIR HEADS WILL BE ON PYKES IF I HAD ANYTHING TO SAY ABOUT IT BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> Emely has yet another facebook account
> 
> "Glenn Roberts
> I WANT TO GO HUNTING FOR SOME PITBULLS I GOT A 30/30 WHO WANTS IN?"
> ...


She really really needs to learn HOW TO SPELL. Ugh. 
Pit Bull is TWO words, as soooo many of us have pointed out to her. 
And "pykes" is not right. It's "pikes" 
I just made sure--Pulled this from Dictionary.com
Pyke - no dictionary results
lol


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

i hope everyone keeps spamming on her page.
this girl is hideous to say he least haha....
i have not met a more ignorant person in my life


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> i hope everyone keeps spamming on her page.
> this girl is hideous to say he least haha....
> i have not met a more ignorant person in my life


I was wrong... I thought that the most ignorant person about Pits was my Mother in law... but Emely wrote the book on ignorance about the breed.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Time for another pitbulls and children pictures spam on the page?


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Lua said:


> Time for another pitbulls and children pictures spam on the page?


haha yea i think it is!


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

finally part of the blocked list.
my final post to her, its kind of harsh but everything she has said is harsh..

"Emely claims she is a winner....
no a winner wouldn't have a fake profile for every unplanned child she had. (;
your saying how we need to protect children from pits, i think we need to protect them from you since you give your 10 kids poisoned water. i feel bad for your kids, hopefully you're stupidity does not rub off on them :/"

Emely responses, i must have hit a nerve because she wrote like 5 thinks back to back hahaha 

"Emely Jean:" No protect all kids from preditors like you and your dogs!
"Emely Jean:" Wow your delusional forreal! My kids are way more protected then any of your kids or any pit bull owner! Sounds like your just another pedaphile!
"Emely Jean:" im deleting you because i just looked you up and your a pedaphile!"

this girl is by far the most ignorant person i have met when it comes to this breed, and also she is racist.. i saw several racist post from her but she deleted them after being called out about them. Its seriously a bummer people in the world are this crazy ignorant. i don't care if you don't like pit bulls that's fine. Im not trying to force anyone to like them, everyone is different but she does not have to go about it like she is..


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

im gonna start a group "people against the breeding of those who spread ignorance about the pitbulls" any one in?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

she's so gosh darn ignorant geeze.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That girl is one of the dumbest people I've ever run into! She told me Dosia is gunna kill my kid and I'm going to hell, then claims to be christian and an understanding person :rofl: she lives in her own little hate filled world.
She's probably have a clear view of things if she pulled her head outta her ( Y ) and wiped all the  outta her eyes.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

posted this on both her pages

Pitbull Temperament | The Dog Blog


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i actually had a rather long talk with her through fb im you can probably see my arguement with her on the i hate pitbulls page. i asked her to go to a show and not say anything but she denied she's full of fear and cant see past it she cannot back up her facts other than second hand stories. so yah ignorant and not willing to open herself up to something new


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Haha I am so glad you guys see how dumb she is. Its really really amazing. When she told me my dogs should be in a zoo.... hahahahaha wow. And yes, KG, she told me my dogs would eventually kill my daughter and that she will pray for her every night. I honestly thinks he has something wrong with her. She has to many different personalities not to.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

The woman is crazy to the max!!!:roll:


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Who is the new "emily hay" on there? is that profile real or another fake? She seems to have more fb friends than the other personalities but how random is it that there are two emily/emely hays on fb that are hating on our dogs. haha


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

_Savannah_ said:


> Who is the new "emily hay" on there? is that profile real or another fake? She seems to have more fb friends than the other personalities but how random is it that there are two emily/emely hays on fb that are hating on our dogs. haha


Looks like another fake one. She's crazy. And attention seeking.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

shes just trolling she wants reactions or else she would have reacted more when i called her delusional when she said her niece was mauled to death by a pit. shes just a trolling hag... nothing better to do than complain and cause drama. encourage her to go to a show to help her open her mind up to the ever so scurry american pitbull terrier that should be caged at a zoo... thats one thing i dont get zoo's confining animals to small enclosures when they're wild animals and can roam like 40 miles at a time. any who keep posting we can make her crack yet. tell her the bible preaches forgiveness and the devil preaches hate and so on and so fourth shes rather predictable spewing the same irrelevant  over and over with out any factual information


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

when i realized she was insane, was when she posted a picture of a dog and a girl... yea...

it truly bugs me that she actually looked that up, and it truly bugs me that she has kids.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

yah she told me that a dog showe teeth at her son then didnt even elaborate to finish the story... i told her to teach her kids how to behave around animals and how to protect themselves if she was that scared no to preach hate and spread slanderous statements which i still dont think she knows what slander is... shes a messed up woman i think she may be racist too... she asked me if i was from mexico cuz i called her racist for using the term your kind of people....


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> shes just trolling she wants reactions


Exactly. That's why I said in my first post in this thread that I'd ignore her. I know it's probably fun to troll her on her pages but I think it's just giving her air now. Probably makes her feel like she's fighting this lone crusade against all the big bad pit bull owners. Trolling isn't as much fun when you don't get a reaction.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

now she wont leave me alone shes complaining about some slanderous statement about a registered offender...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ok this is elevated to bad soap opera level now... makes me want popcorn. NEXT ON ALL MY PITBULLS:hammer:


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> ok this is elevated to bad soap opera level now... makes me want popcorn. NEXT ON ALL MY PITBULLS:hammer:


:rofl: Hilarious!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ok but on a real note please stop wasting your time shes got posts up by multiple accounts that are hers that she uses that are for and against pitbulls. i spent enough time trolling and concluded this lady is a nut job. ive wasted a day of my life that i cant gain back though i had fun trolling it was useless and extremely unproductive. if you have her added id delete or ignore and if if your on the i hate pitbulls page id just unlike. in retrospect aus was right. if do stay on and some one posts the picture of a dog with a skin condition severly messed up lips and non cropped ears, im 99% sure thats not a pitbull, and im 99% sure that that dogs never seen a fight. dogs just got a skin condition. thats all of my report to you guys. shes not a monster just a severly unstable person with multiple personalities and a bad craving for attention.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

So after reading 6 pages of non sense and looking into to this woman I am glad to see so many people feed into her... lol come on guys we experience this everyday... On facebook the more "likers" you have on a page the higher it comes on the list when someone searches it... Does she have any valid points? No... So let it be people with any sense will do their research and realize that this crazy person is just looking for reactions and has no real evidence of any of her claims... 

American Pittie owners are bigger than this!!!! Be as strong as your dogs and ignore it...


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I had fun with it for a couple of days... but I've left it alone. She is never going to change her mind. It's nice to see so many people come together to support our breed, but Emely gets old after a while.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> I had fun with it for a couple of days... but I've left it alone. She is never going to change her mind. It's nice to see so many people come together to support our breed, but Emely gets old after a while.


shes just a troll she doesnt care about breed specific legislation or the breed. shes got multiple accounts that she uses to argue with her self saying pitbulls are good and then as you know shes got her accounts that say pitbull are bad. so theres nothing for us to convince her to change. the more fired up you get about it the more she wins.


----------

